# TNT Smoked Chicken Breast Process



## forty_caliber (Jan 30, 2011)

Thought there might be some interest in the process I've adopted for smoking chicken breast fillets.  The process works equally well with different seasonings. 

Fresh fillets from the grocery with excess fat and connective tissue removed.







Drizzle with extra virgin olive oil and sprinkle with seasonings.  In this case, I used a spicy homemade rub.  Herbs de Provence work well too.






Using a "rib rack" and metal skewers arrange pieces so that thick end is resting on the bottom of the rack and run skewer across the top of the rack pinning each fillet in place. 






Into the smoker.  As you can see there is plenty of room to allow heat and smoke to circulate around each piece.






After 4 hours at 170 degrees increase temperature to 225 until internal temp is 165. 





Slice and serve.  I usually make about 3 pounds worth and plan a couple of menus around it.  Later this week we'll have smoked chicken Caesar salads.






.40


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice.. 

The chicken looks good...  and so does the knife.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great...good enough to eat!  Yum!!!!


----------



## BigAL (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great!  Traeger?   What wood did you use?  Where's the bacon! 

Nice pix!  Great look'n knife!


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW!  That looks good.  May have to get a smoker at some point.  I think it would really be a hit at my house.  I am not sure which one to buy, but I need to be able to make chicken like that, and it can't be done on the grill!


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 1, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Looks great!  Traeger?   What wood did you use?  Where's the bacon!
> 
> Nice pix!  Great look'n knife!





chopper said:


> WOW!  That looks good.  May have to get a smoker at some point.  I think it would really be a hit at my house.  I am not sure which one to buy, but I need to be able to make chicken like that, and it can't be done on the grill!



Yes.  It's a Traeger.  I think this is one of the best smokers available on the market.  Digital thermostat, choice of woods, and easy to work with.  Very much like a smoking crockpot.  

Oak is my favorite wood for smoking any kind of meat.  It delivers consistent results without getting bitter like hickory or mesquite can.

Thanks for the comments.  This method works equally well for beef steaks and pork chops and baby-back ribs too.  It's just a matter of adjusting times. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> Yes. It's a Traeger. I think this is one of the best smokers available on the market. Digital thermostat, choice of woods, and easy to work with. Very much like a smoking crockpot.
> 
> Oak is my favorite wood for smoking any kind of meat. It delivers consistent results without getting bitter like hickory or mesquite can.
> 
> ...


 
I think it needs some latitudinal adjustments, too...like way north.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 2, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> Yes. It's a Traeger. I think this is one of the best smokers available on the market. Digital thermostat, choice of woods, and easy to work with. Very much like a smoking crockpot.
> 
> Oak is my favorite wood for smoking any kind of meat. It delivers consistent results without getting bitter like hickory or mesquite can.
> 
> ...


 
It looked familiar, I have the texas(075 iirc) and a Louisiana Whole Hog pellet smoker.  I use the Lou the most, 99% of the time.  It also has digital therm.  I usually use mesquite, but will also use a mix of oak/pecan and cherry/apple.


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so jealous. I don't have a smoker with heat capability or I'd be doing this RIGHT NOW. .40 that is some beautiful work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chopper (Feb 2, 2011)

I googled the Traeger, and there are many different models.  Do you think the smaller ones are worth my buying, or would it be better to get something better.  You know...would the smaller ones work as well, just smaller?  I would just love to get a smoker this summer, but I know nothing about buying one.  Sometimes I just cook for two, but other times it is common for me to be cooking for up to 8.  What dso you think?


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 2, 2011)

chopper said:


> I googled the Traeger, and there are many different models.  Do you think the smaller ones are worth my buying, or would it be better to get something better.  You know...would the smaller ones work as well, just smaller?  I would just love to get a smoker this summer, but I know nothing about buying one.  Sometimes I just cook for two, but other times it is common for me to be cooking for up to 8.  What dso you think?



Actually, I have the smallest Traeger model available.  With the digital upgrade it was around $450.   I specifically chose the smaller one because it uses less fuel to maintain temperature.  I usually only cook for 4 but sometimes cook for 8-10 when we have guests.  

I can easily fit 2 7-10 pound boston butt for pulled pork, 2 brisket, or 4 tri-tips.  Using the rack method I could also put 12 (double row) of chicken fillets or pork chops...about 6 pounds.  Also, with the racks it will fit 3 whole baby-back ribs.  It won't fit a whole turkey but can do 2 whole turkey breasts.

Hardwood pellets run about $18 for 20 pounds.  I can get about 25 hours of low temp smoke time.  Although it can achieve higher temps it burns your fuel too fast so it doesn't really make a good grill.  Cooking for two it would be more cost effective (fuel wise) to cook larger batches and plan meals ahead.

Never use previously frozen meats in a smoker, always use FRESH.  It can result in dry rubbery meat.  

.40


----------



## chopper (Feb 2, 2011)

Great to know the thing about the frozen meat.  I never would have figured that one out!  Also, is the small one the Junior?  The one you have sounds plenty big enough.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 3, 2011)

I've smoked alot of meat that has been frozen, never had a problem.  But, I never cook/smoke below 220 and that could be the difference.  Different strokes....

.40, does yours have the round or square side box/pellet hopper?

Also, you can get cheaper pellets......ya just gotta get a pallet.  I bought a about 1/2 pallet last yr and it was $12/20#bag delivered.  I was think'n last yr they were about $18-$20/bag, local.


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 3, 2011)

BigAL said:


> I've smoked alot of meat that has been frozen, never had a problem.  But, I never cook/smoke below 220 and that could be the difference.  Different strokes....
> 
> .40, does yours have the round or square side box/pellet hopper?
> 
> Also, you can get cheaper pellets......ya just gotta get a pallet.  I bought a about 1/2 pallet last yr and it was $12/20#bag delivered.  I was think'n last yr they were about $18-$20/bag, local.



It is the "junior" (poorly named for such a capable tool) model and it has the square side box.  I looked at having some bulk pellets delivered and even though its a better price I really don't have a place to put that many.  

Glad you are not having a problem with the frozen.  It's a fact that ice crystals break down cellular walls during the freezing process and this results in loss of fluids.  That's why there is so much juice in a package of thawed meat.   So to retain the most possible moisture content it's best to use fresh meat for smoking, grilling, or other dry heat method of cooking.

Braising on the other hand is a great way to prepare frozen meats.  A method of preparing foods on a smoker using braising is sometimes called the Texas Crutch.  By adding a liquid (apple juice) and tightly wrapping the meat in foil and one can keep high moisture content at the expense of a crispy bark.  Most often this would be used during the last half of the cooking time.  The purists among us think of this as cheating.

.40


----------



## BigAL (Feb 4, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> It is the "junior" (poorly named for such a capable tool) model and it has the square side box. I looked at having some bulk pellets delivered and even though its a better price I really don't have a place to put that many.
> 
> Glad you are not having a problem with the frozen. It's a fact that ice crystals break down cellular walls during the freezing process and this results in loss of fluids. That's why there is so much juice in a package of thawed meat. So to retain the most possible moisture content it's best to use fresh meat for smoking, grilling, or other dry heat method of cooking.
> 
> ...


 
I use foil when I do my briskets, now.  Used to do it the regular way when I did packers all the time.  Now I like to do flats and use a foil pan and alum foil after the meat hits anywhere from 150-170, about the "stubborn" stage.  We like to separate the fat out and make au jus outta the juice.  No bark, but when we want a bark I do a packer and make burt ends outta the point.

I think I could try a side by side w/the chicken I get.  The brisket and spare ribs are hard to tell if they have ever been frozen.  I'm almost 100% sure that the ribs I get have been frozen.  Plus I buy these when they are on sale and stock up the freezer.  Same w/boston butts.

What are you smoke'n this weekend?  Don't forget the pix!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 4, 2011)

For those new to smoking meats, or interested in learning about smokers and techniques for smoking, here are some great links:

The best all around informational website I know of is www.amazingribs.com. Loaded with great information on every aspect of smoking and grilling, including equipment, techniques and recipes, I highly recommend this website.

Another excellent resource is the Weber Virtual Bullet: Cooking Topics - The Virtual Weber Bullet. Although aimed specifically at users of Weber kettle grills, the information on cuts of meats for somking is very good.

Consumer Search has excellent review of different types and models of smokers: Smokers Reviews.

Although many will disagree with me, for someone just starting out or who only expects to use their smoker occasionally, I recommend an electric smoker such as this Bradley: Amazon.com: Bradley BTIS1 Original Fully Automatic 4-Rack Outdoor Food Smoker: Patio, Lawn & Garden . They are much easier to use and do a fine job, with much less effort than a pure wood or charcoal smoker.

I almost always use the so-called "Texas Crutch" method when I smoke meats.  It's well described here: http://www.amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/texas_crutch.html , so I won't bother to repeat.  It dramatically reduces cooking time and also tenderizes and moisturizes the meat.


----------

